# Schwimmteich in Ungarn



## Zalabaksa (28. Jan. 2011)

Liebe Leute!
Ich hatte mich ja schon mal gemeldet und die erste guten Tipp von euch bekommen. Besten dank. Dann habe ich viel geplant, seit Juni 2010 lese und plane, verwerfen, so wie es eigentlich fast alle machen, habe ich die Hinweise mit den Vorschlägen von Naturagard aufgegriffen und bin nun schon einige Schritte weiter.
Na mal sehen vielleicht wird’s doch März mit dem Beginn.
Erster schritt ist in dem lehmigen Gelände eine Sicherungsfolie zu haben , sodass gleich das Regenwasser weggefangen wird, bis direkt nach der Vermessung die Folie eintrifft, denn das dauert über 1 Woche von D bis nach HU laut NG. Zudem wurde mir empfohlen eine Abpumpvorrichtung unter der Sicherungsfolie zu bauen, damit das Grundwasser die Folie nicht hebt. Na soweit erst mal die ersten Gehversuche. Dann schon mal die Brunnenbohrung, den ich für die Wasserzufuhr brauche.

??? Zum Vlies habe ich noch die Überlegung, dass ich auf das Vlies unter der Folie verzichte, da ist ja die Sicherungsfolie schon und das Vlies lieber in den Teich lege , so ähnlich wie die Verbundmatte bis zum Ende der 70 cm Stufe dort beschwere. Mein Boden hat keinen einzigen Stein und auch keine Wurzeln.  Was sagt ihr dazu?


Zum Bachlauf habe ich noch einen Hilfestellung nötig.:beten

Ich hätte gerne für meine Wassermassen noch einen Bach, der einfach neben dem unteren Teil des Sees ins Wasser zurückfliesst s. Teichplan. hoffe hat geklappt sonst bitt homepage.s.u.
Die Pumpe macht 16000 l/h und ich denke ich lasse sie mindestens den ganzen Tag laufen.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich die Randgestaltung am besten mache. Dass der Bach langsam plätschernd unten in den See läuft? Es soll natürlich völlig natürlich aussehen und ich habe schon eine menge Flusssteine, die ich dann überplätschern lassen kann.

Länge ca. 6 m breite 2m?
Wie viel Neigung muss ich denn einbauen?  cm/m ? Was für Untergrund sand oder kiesel?
Vlies auf die Folie und dann beton mit Kiesel?

Was habt ihr denn für Lösungen gefunden.

Dankeschön und ich freu mich schon auf den input! Ursula Zalabaksa

Ach ja, ich habe eine nun Homepage mit bildern
http://www.repage5.de/member/ursula417


----------



## Annett (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Ungarn*

Hallo.

Da hast Du ja was richtig Großes in der Planung. 

Auf Deiner HP steht etwas von Wasser, welches Du zur Höhenschätzung benutzt hast. Konntest Du alte Bewohner der Gegend befragen, wie oft es zu solch einem Wasserstand kommt und ob der auch noch höher steigen kann?
Eine Teichüberflutung bringt das nach einigen Jahren erreichte Gleichgewicht für längere Zeit wieder aus dem Gleichgewicht....

Der Bach soll 2 m breit werden?  Und der Einlauf auch? Das dürfte ordentlich Pumpenleistung kosten.

Aber egal wie breit der Bachlauf auch wird, der letzte flache Stein sollte in Waage (rechts-links) eingebaut werden, damit das Wasser auf ganzer Breite in den Teich laufen kann.

Wenn Du wirklich absolut steinfreien Boden hast und auch keine Wühltiere zu befürchten sind, kannst Du das Vlies m.M.n. unter der Folie weg lassen. 
Im Zweifelsfall würde ich bei solch einem großen Projekt aber lieber nochmal bei NG anfragen. Sicher ist sicher.

Was die Randgestaltung mit der Fließgeschwindigkeit zu tun hat, entzieht sich mir leider...
Eine tollen Beitrag über die Randgestaltungsmöglichkeiten am Teich selbst (und damit auch an sanft laufenden Bächen) findest Du bei den Fachbeiträgen. 
Das Gefälle des Baches darf sehr gering ausfallen. Minimum wäre 1cm je Meter! Mit Staustufen sorgst Du für optisch sichtbares Wasser, auch mit geringerer Pumpenleistung (in Hinblick auf die angestrebte Breite). 
Vielleicht hilft Dir auch Jochens Wasserfallbau weiter - Du musst ja nicht so steil bauen.


----------



## günter-w (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Ungarn*

Hallo Ursula, zu dem Thema Bachlauf da sprichst du von deinen Wassermassen. Dein Volumen vom Teich ist ja egal nur die Pumpenleistung ist maßgebend. bei 6m Länge reichen schon 20cm Höhendifferenz um was vernüftiges zu bauen. Wichtig ist  eine sparsame Pumpe mit viel Fördervolumen z.B. eine optimax10000 von Oase die brauch 60 Watt oder eben noch stärkere so wie du angegeben. hast. DU solltest auf jedenfall auf einen geringen Stromverbrauch achten. Die Bachlaufbreite von 2m im Rohmaß ist auch ok. nur sollte die Wasserüberlaufbreite bei den Steinen max 50cm betragen sonst wirkt das ganze nicht. bei 2 m Breite kannt den Bachlauf auch gleichzeitig für üppige Bepflanzung verwenden und dem Wasser überschüssige Nahrung zu entziehen. Ich verwende bei meinen Staustufen Folienreste die ich entsprechend einklebe und mit Steinen davor und dahinter kaschiere. Den Bachlauf solltest du auch im Rohbau min. 30cm tief machen damit er genügend Wasser speichern kann wenn mal eine Pumpe für Längere Zeit ausfällt und die Pflanzen nicht austrocknen. Kannst ja mal die Bilder vom Bau auf meiner HP anschauen. Bei Bedarf kann ich dir auch noch Detailskizzen schicken.


----------



## Zalabaksa (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Ungarn*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Da hast Du ja was richtig Großes in der Planung.
> 
> ...


Hi Anette
würde ich bei solch einem großen Projekt aber lieber nochmal bei NG anfragen. Sicher ist sicher.  Die wollen ja schon auch gut verkaufen denke ich???? Ich will auch selbst entscheiden aber natürlich nicht falsch.

ja das Wasser ist nur im Winter so, denn das Wasser kann nicht ablaufen  (EIS). Zudem mach ich noch einen alten Entwässerungsgraben aktiv und ich bösche alles auf 30 cm über dem höchsten Punkt , den ich ja jetzt weiss, auf, sodass der Teich immer über dem Wiesenniveau und Grundwasserniveau liegt, das wär schon schlimm, wenn alles davonfliesst. Ja,also der Bach wird mal breiter und mal schmäler aber das Areal ist auf 2 m geplant.
Danke für die tipps, ursula


----------



## Zalabaksa (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Ungarn*

Hallo Günter, Danke dir für die Hinweise. DIE Pumpe von Oase ist besser?? Ich habe eine  AW 16000 l/h 190 Watt vorgeschlagen bekomen-- das sind welten, da schau ich noch mal.  Das mit den 50 cm ist super danke, ja uns bepflanzen will ich ja auch noch.  Zudem kommt das Brunnenwasser NO³ ? auch über den Bach in den Teich, damit es nicht so kalt nach unten sinkt, wenn ich nachfüllen muss. LG ursula


----------



## Zalabaksa (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Ungarn*

Hi Anette , ich bins nochmal, wo sind denn die Fachbeiträge? Gabs da nicht mal ein Lexikon?

Ursula


----------



## Annett (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Ungarn*

Hallo Ursula.

Klar, auch NG will und muss verkaufen. Es ist nur aus der Ferne schwer zu beurteilen, was wirklich nötig ist....
Nichts wäre ärgerlicher, als wenn die Folie nach 1 oder 2 Jahren undicht wird. 

Die Fachbeiträge findest Du beispielsweise über den Link in meiner Signatur, sofern Du deren Anzeige aktiviert hast.
Ansonsten hier nochmal der Direktlink zum Unterforum "Fachbeiträge". 

Du schreibst etwas von Brunnenwasser und NO3, also Nitrat. Wie hoch sind denn die Werte? Besteht die Möglichkeit, für die Erstbefüllung nitratfreies Wasser aus Leitung, See, Feuerwehr, Tiefbrunnen etc. zu organisieren?
Dem Teich würde es den Start merklich erleichtern, siehe dazu auch dieser Algenbeitrag.


----------



## Limnos (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Ungarn*

Hi Ursula

Wenn Dein Bach 200cm breit und im Schnitt 5cm tief ist, beträgt der Querschnitt 1000qcm. Soll das Wasser mit 10 cm/sec fließen so sind das 10 Liter/sec oder 36000Liter/h. Das heißt auch eine 16 cbm Pumpe ist da noch unterdimensioniert. Man kann aber den Eindruck des Fließens auffälliger machen, wenn man den Querschnitt durch dicke Steine verkleinert, den Bach mal enger mal breiter macht, und einem Wechsel von tieferen Stellen (Kolke) mit Schwellen macht, über die das Wasser in den nächsten, tieferen Teil fließt. Um das hinzukriegen müsste aber die "Quelle" bei 6m Bachlänge wenigsten 50 cm höher liegen als die WOF des Teichs. Aber man kann ja mit dem Aushub ein kleines Gebirge (mit Steingarten) schaffen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Zalabaksa (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Ungarn*

Hallo Wolfgang, das kling sehr einleuchtend und ich werde vielleicht mit Ufermatte lieber breitere Uferbereiche machen als das Wasser so breit zu verteilen Und den Bach mit Becken und grossen Steinen lebendier gestalten, wie Günter schon sagte, muss ich ja max 50 Cm verschmälern, um die Stufe auch sichtbar zu machen. Ab und zu vielleicht auch tiefere Stellen 30cm.  mal sehen ich stell mir das ganze schon schwierig vor, und wies im Heft beschrieben ist beginne ich in der untersten stufe.   Tüftel tüftel... Hoffentlich wird das keien dauerbaustelle, bis es passt??:?

ALso dan danke Ursula


----------



## Zalabaksa (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Ungarn*

Hallo Annrett, na danke dann guck ich mal  
Das ist wahr, der start des Teichs ist sicher besser, je reiner das Wasser ist.
Mein Brunnen hat kein nennenwerten NO3-gehalt (tiefgestellte Ziffern find ich nicht), das ist sehr erfreulich. Der Nachbar rechter Hand hat mal getestet und trinkt das Wasser seither.  Die Landwirtschaft ist sehr einfach und bäuerlich, nachden die 2 Kolchosen sowieso eingegangen sind. Also habe ich keine Angst, dass da was schlechtes drin ist. Ich lass es ja auch über den Bach einlaufen, sodass das bisschen nitrat aufgefressen wird ??   Eine Hydranten haben wir hier in Dörfchen nicht und hier gibt es nur Wassertürme, die haben maximal   ????m³
Und nachdem ein Deutscher aus dem Nachbardorf das Wasser über einen hydranten ungefragt in sein Swimmbecken 25 cx 50 m abgelassen hatte, :evil, war der Turm fast leer und der Druck viel empfindlich, sodass die feuerwehr nach dem Leck suchte.  Na ich versuchs einfach mal mit meinen 2 Brunnen, einer vormne und ein neuer hinten am teich.

und nun les ich das mal    Danke dir Ursula


----------



## Limnos (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Ungarn*

Hi Ursula

Wie man Zahlen tiefstellt, habe ich auch noch nicht rausgekriegt, aber wenn man alles in Größe 2 schreibt nur die Ziffern in Formeln in Größe 1, dann sieht es wie tiefgestellt aus: NO3-

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Zalabaksa (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Ungarn*

Versuch:   hier im Feld:  NO3   In Word schaut das gut aus, allerdings fehlt jetzt noch das Minuszeichen für die Ladung NO3 ²  und die 3 ist nun mit dem Kopieren wie der grösser geworden.

Also schade, korrekt kann ich das nicht schreiben
Na ja, das ist nicht das Schlimmste
ursula


----------



## Zalabaksa (22. Feb. 2011)

:smoki Hi Leute,
da ich mir den Teich so schlecht vorstellen kann, wie es in Natura aussieht, hat mir eine Freundin vorgeschlagen, das ich das ganze in Ton modelliere. Erst hab ich gedacht, dass das zuviel Aufwand ist. 
   Doch da ich ja einen Ungarn-Gärtner habe, wo ja wegen der Sprache schon Missverständnisse vorprogrammiert sind, habe ich in der grauen Februarzeit doch begonnen meine Tonblock, der schon lange im Keller liegt, zu bearbeiten. 
   Nun bin ich ganz stolz und es hat sich ergeben, dass ich beim Modellieren über viele kleine Probleme; bei der Treppe, den Ufergräben oder meinem Bach über Details nachdenken konnte. Also hat es sich als sehr hilfreich gezeigt, das so genau zu modellieren.
   Mein Berg besteht ausschliesslich aus dem Material aus dem Teich und ist ganz schön hoch. Ob ich das so will??  Die Südseite ist sehr steil, da muss wohl eine Mauer hin???  
   Das Modell ist 1cm = 1 m  stimmt fast, aber die Teichterrassen konnte ich nicht so genau hinbekommen, zu fuselig. Die erste Stufe soll ja nur max. 20 cm tief sein.

Was meint Ihr? Ist das gut? Oder gibt es Bedenken zum Entwurf?


Schönen Abend an alle Ursula


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Ungarn*

Hallo Ursula - ich hab aus Deinen beiden Schwimmteichen mal einen gemacht - das ist doch etwas übersichtlicher.


----------



## Zalabaksa (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Ungarn*

Ja danke, ich weiss immer nicht wie ich den nächsten Beitrag erstellen soll.
wenn ich neue Thema klicke will er auch eine Überschrift dann nehme ich die alte und doch gibts was neues????

irgendwie verwirrend. Wie erstelle ich den die  weiteren projektschritte?
Ursula


----------



## günter-w (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Ungarn*

Hallo Ursula, schreibe einfach hier mit "antworten" weiter dann hat man alles für dein Projekt zusammen
Gruß Günter


----------



## Zalabaksa (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Ungarn*

Hallo Annett, 
die Leute im Dorf sagen, dass das Brunnenwasser aus dem Einzugsbereich des kleinen Baches kommt und sehr sauber ist. Ich kann zu zeit keine Wasserchemie machen und kenn auch noch kein Labor. Ich versuchs jetzt einfach mal---wenn soweit ist. Vielleicht ist im Frühjahr noch nicht soviel los mit Nitrat, düngen tun sie hier nicht viele, weil kaum Kühe gehalten werden.  Ich bräuchte so Teststäbchen, wenn ich mal wieder in D bin.
Die Beiträge sind sehr gut, die ich gefunden habe! 
Mercie Ursula


----------

